# A Glossary of Snow Terms... contribute if you like!



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm trying to find common definitions for terms that we all use in the industry. Often when terms are used people don't understand and I think we all use terms slightly differently. In an effort to rid us of confusion - I believe a standard glossary of terms could be developed.

Chuck Smith has a list of definitions on his website (http://www.snowplowing-contractors.com/snow-plowing-glossary.html) that covers mostly equipment, and some operational definitions.

Ultimately I see this cummulative report becoming a glossary for the industry available through SIMA. I don't think this is a work that can be produced over night and like the dictionary will be constantly changing and evolving.

I see this glossary defining operational terms so that when we communicate with customers they begin to develop the same vocabularly as we use. We do not want the customer to be confused about the service we are providing.

The simplest way to approach this might be by initially breaking the business into segments. Such as plowing/clearing operations, ice control, equipment, etc.

Therefore, how do we define the following:

Clearing
Snow Removal
Snow Relocaiton
Stacking
Trigger depth
Windrowing

Ice Control
De-icing
Anti-icing

Well, this is a start... what else do we talk about daily without even thinking about whether the other person understands what we're talking about!?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Good Idea, Lawn Lad. But does it have to be available only through SIMA? There are people here who would contribute who are not members of SIMA.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I don't think it's a SIMA only gig. I think it's an industry benefit. However SIMA is the source for information for the industry. I don't see this as a paid for type of publication. More free domain - it just needs to be documented and produced which is easy to do in electronic format which could be passed around quite readily. It will take the considerable time of SIMA and the education committee should they decide to take it on as a project to make sure that the definitions are the best, all encompassing definitions. This is particularly the case if SIMA as the "authority" for the industry will attach its name to it. 

So the simple answer is yes Mick - I don't think anyone should be excluded from having access to this list. 

This type of work is just another example of why joining SIMA will give you better access to additional information since as an organization they can pull together a document like this through the efforts of volunteers. This probably isn't a project that an individual would undertake on their own for the benefit of the common good. It takes an organization to bring the project through to completion and maintain an ongoing database that can be updated. There needs to be a central point of information that will always be there. SIMA represents that central point of data collection and dissemination for the industry.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Could we have a section on Plow Site called "Definitions" or something similar? I'd just like it to be easily accessible to all those engaged in the business of plowing.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

How bout a few mixed ones

Virga (sucks for us) Snow that isnt reaching the ground.
Plowing with the storm
Banking
Breaking a path
Curb to Curb


Jay


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Snowplowjay - can you define those....

I know curb to curb and plowing with the storm. What do you mean by the others. 

Here are two definitions I use for de-icing and anti-icing:

1) De-icing is the reactive application of a ice/snow melting product to driving or walking surfaces to melt existing snow and ice from pavement surfaces.

2) Anti-icing is the pro-active application of ice/snow melting product prior to the storm to driving and/or walking surfaces to reduce ice and snow from bonding to the pavement surfaces. Anti-icing reduces ice pack and allows for plowing operations to clean snow and ice to the pavement surface more readily. Anti-icing is used in conjunction with de-icing particularly in advance of an anticipated heavy winter storm events.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Banking aka Stacking 

Breaking a path as in your first pass in a snow clogged parking lot or bigger lot.

And as I began to define Virga is a meteorological term referring to precipitation which is showing up on radar that is not actually reaching the ground but is instead falling in the upper levels of the atmoshpere. I thought that it was a good term for here since it is a tease to us as plowers. You could see a radar screen filled with bright greens and yellows and then look outside and see not a flake of snow has fallen due to Virga.


Jay


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

there are a lot of snowplowing terms people dont under stand. a glossary for snowplowing terms sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Meteorologist, A person on the news we all dislike most of the time.

Momma, Mother nature

24/7 service, Snow will be removed any time of the day or night including weekends & holidays.

U-edge or Polly edge, Replaces steel touching the pavement to prevent damage, eliminate scrape marks & lower noise levels.

Snow plowing, The process of pushing snow from one area to another, using a snow plow.

Snow Removal, The process of actually removing snow from an area.

Snow clearing, Clearing the snow from an area. Similar to snow plowing, but may include the use of shovels and snow blowers.

Snow Pusher, a device to push snow either by hand or with the use of heavy equipment.

SIMA, (S-eye-muh) Snow and ice Management Association.

Back drag, The process of pulling snow away from an object in reverse.

Wings, a device that attaches to a snowplow that helps move snow with less runoff.

Run-off, Snow that falls away from the plow on the unintended side. Also traveling water from the melting of snow.

Snow Pack, Snow that becomes compressed, Similar to ice.

Treatment, Application of a ice melting compound.

Stack, A Snow pile resulting from snow plowing.

Stacking, the process of piling snow.

Trigger, The depth at which the process of snow clearing begins.

Pump, A motor that moves the snow plow.

Joystick, The device used to control the movement of a snow plow.

Permit, A license issued by a government agency, that is required to plow snow in some jurisdictions.

Morons, People who drive in blizzard like conditions & ignore travel bans.

Road hazard, people who refuse to change their driving habits with road conditions. Commonly seen driving SUV's.

Take a peek, Waking up at 3am to look out the window & check conditions.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

GG you for got a very important one:

Snow = Money!

Rick


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rooster _
> *GG you for got a very important one:
> 
> Snow = Money!
> ...


You forgot one thing yourself, customers can't see that.
being a solo guy, I want them to think I'm a poor *******. If they knew I was making $$$ doing it they would want a discount & we all know they can't all have that.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Define "Windrow" or "windrowing" What do "you" call a windrow? 

I've heard the term(s) used in two ways. First, what Got Grass calls fall off, I've called windrows, that little trail that's left behind after a pass if you're taking too big of a bite. 

I've also heard windrowing used as a verb, the act of moving snow from one side of the lot to the other. It's the accumulated snow parrellel with your travel that builds up. Cutting behind the windrow (accumulated snow) in a parrellel direction or "bucking" the windrow by pushing through it in a perpendicular fashion are two ways to thin out the windrow to keep moving it across the lot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Main Entry: [1]wind·row
Pronunciation: 'win(d)-"rO
Function: noun
Date: circa 1534
1 a : a row of hay raked up to dry before being baled or stored b : a similar row of cut vegetation (as grain) for drying 
2 : a row heaped up by or as if by the wind 
3 a : a long low ridge of road-making material scraped to the side of a road b : BANK, RIDGE, HEAP

Main Entry: [2]windrow
Function: transitive verb
Date: 1729
: to form (as hay) into a windrow

Merriam-Webster Dictionary.....

~Chuck


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Yep I always thought it was the snow pushed off to the side, when the blade is angled. EX. the piles left by DOT's on the side of the road. 
Cutting back the windrow, referred to as pushing the snow on the side of the road further to the side to make room for more snow or improved visibility.
Shelfing, Where the plows go down the road with the wing out but raised to create a shelf in the windrow


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Alot of good definitions here guy's . I have one that i am not sure how to define maybe some of you could help? MEYER????? LOL


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Meyer- The largest and one of the oldest snow removal companies. Meyer is now owned by Louis Bekman Steel which also owns Diamond and Swenson. Meyer produces plows from the light to midsize truck up tp light C&C trucks. They also produce spreaders for the same market place. 

How is that?


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

That is the real answer i was more looking for a


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Actually SnowplowJay has the real definition of Meyer plows. He and I made the definition last winter, but Jay is the one who still should have the definition. Time to pull up that ol' Webster dictionary with definition of Meyer, huh Jay?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I lost it  I think I deleted it from the computer Steven.


Jay


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Nooooo that is the definition I was looking for. Oh well I hope you can come up w/ another one  here by the way are a couple more terms. I am not good at defining but someone can

Salt spreader:
V-box:
Liquid De-Icers:
Pro wings:
Turkey wings:
Wing:


----------



## Great Lakes Snow Removal (Jan 19, 2002)

M = ******** 

E = Every

Y = Year

E = Experiencing

R = Repairs

Add it up you, have meyer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

HOLD THE SHOW I FOUND IT

"MEYER: defined as a noun in Webster’s: a repulsive animal with extremely weak joints and highly unreliable components, constructed of rusty recycled tin that is half-welded to a uni-body frame, along with its infamously slow responding movement, and is well known as the world's largest replacement parts manufacturer."


I went back to a post that was titled something like why Fisher over Meyer and found where BRL quoted it from my sig.


But im not starting trouble HONEST it was asked for and I supplied it 


Jay


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks snowplowjay that is the one i was looking for rotflmao


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

That is just to funny! where do u guys come up with stuff like that? please keep um comming there so much fun


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

OK guys, getting sidetracked again as usual on some dumb tangent. You wouldn't want us to post the definition's we have for some of you....
 

I did define wing but forgot to mention.
Wing, Can be used to define either the left or right side of a V-plow or a device that attaches to the ends of a snow plow to help contain snow for pushing.

V-box, A salter, that is attached to the bed area of a truck. I the shape of a V so as salt levels get low it flows to the center. Where it is then picked up by a conveyor.

Pro wings, Brand of wings, see wings.

Turkey wings, Brand of wings, see wings.

Liquid deicer, A liquid used to melt Ice, most can either be applied to salt or as a stand alone product.

Salt Spreader, a device used to spread salt evenly over an area. 
Comes in multiple forms & sizes.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

A Squid - The guy in the 5.0L Mustang,with bald Goodyear Eagle GT's,out in a blizzard, holding up traffic for 5 miles because he can't seem to go anywhere but around in circles.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GG......MIKE

How about BUFFALO WINGS ?.......................geo


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Buffalo Wings, Immitation Chicken wings from Buffalo Ny.

Chicken wings, The most commonly consumed food in the Buffalo NY area. Deep fried & served with blue cheese. People will drive in blizzards and white out conditions to seek out causing multiple accidents. Restraunts seek 4x4 delivery guys in winter.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

plow guides- 2 poles at each end of the plow that help the plow driver locate the plow at all times


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Lowballer: person out to plow everything and anything for for about half of what they should be, and the following year gets rid of plow because they dont want to do it any more and/or *****es about all the plowing they do and wish they never got the plow


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

ummmm .... I never seen any plow that has two poles at each corner of plow .... so let try again - 


Plow guides - a visible pole in variety of length and color mounted on each top corner of the plow to help guide the driver where the ends of plow are.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Here are a couple from around here:

mag - Magnesium chloride solution used as anti-icing or de-icing spray

wake-up call - What I say when I call my subs and order them out for a morning. "This is your wake-up call.."

gypsy - low buck amateur snowplower with ancient equipment that rarely stays in business for more than a year before he moves on.

sierra cement - heavy wet snow that is very prone to sticking to metal plows.

boom - the bar on the back of a spray truck holding the actual spray heads.

slosh - the movement of liquid mag in a tank when not full and driven in the mountains. "The slosh makes the truck feel very unstable."

raindrop head - a spray head that puts out larger drops so as to not mist or be affected so much by wind.

woo-woo - a mini light bar on the top of a truck. " Hey, did you see my new woo-woo?"

hinge pin- the main attaching pin holding the plow to the truck bracket.

dragon tracks- the spill over when plowing a row and not overlapping enough. Normally a sign of tacky workmanship. "When he plows he leaves all kinds of dragon tracks and never cleans them up"

PFB - Poop for Brains- a driver in a 2 wheel drive car driving stupid in a storm. "Did you see that PFB pass me coming into town?"


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Scott isnt it really SFB not PFB 

well sometimes around here in a snow storm SFB is almost a compliment for some drivers since they could use much worse terms to describe the manuvers that you see.

Jay


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by snowplowjay _
> *Hey Scott isnt it really SFB not PFB
> 
> well sometimes around here in a snow storm SFB is almost a compliment for some drivers since they could use much worse terms to describe the manuvers that you see.
> ...


SFB,PFB or Squid,they all represent the same type of driver who doesn't have a clue about driving in a snowstorm.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Originally posted by wyldman 
SFB,PFB or Squid,they all represent the same type of driver who doesn't have a clue about driving in a snowstorm. 


Man you guy's are so nice in your terminology I am short tempered when it comes to bad drivers in a snowstorm and use words that the moderators would not like


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't have much patience for them either,if they get in the way,a snowplow does a great job of guiding them off to the side of the road,and planting them where they should stay until it all melts


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

Rookie Sticks = Plow guides


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

Wheelman= your partner that plows with you we run two truck teams , if you have a good wheelman you can

tip to tip= plowing a big lot if your wheelman and your self our good enough you runside by side blades together hence tip to tip

stager= wheelman running stagered to your rear clearing large roads or lots stager is better with a wheelamn you dont trust 

screwed= meyers plow at 2am lol



hope summers being good to everyone 48days til contract bidding gotta love it!!!!!


regards fred


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Just curious because I've never attempted it... how does running 'tip to tip' give you a greater synergy than running staggard? 

I guess I don't trust myself to run side by side with someone, why risk an accident? Is the benefit worth it?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

When doing really big lots,you can put two plows together to form one big V.It's dangerous,as if one slips,then you run the risk of colliding with one another.I only do it if it's one of the guys I trust.


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

Lawn lad tip to tip is something rarly done iam sure i have had the same wheelman for 8yrs he knows me and i know him the trust factor is got to be there, Tip to tip is like making a 16ft plow on lighter snows were we can clear faster without the risk of getting tangled up, We always switch to stager on heavy wet snow, Once again like chris has said you must trust the person, your with i dont look at it has a way of being a plow cowboy its just that when you hire and train the right people you can get to a point were your company has precision plowing remember safety first but in this buss to make money you have to know how to shave time were poss and still be safe and do quality work.

regards Fred


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Fred, Sorry to say this but I think it's time to move up to a bigger plow for all that Iron you've got. This combo removes the need for tip to tip.

810 or 8611 on the front and a Side wing can combine to give you a 14-16' per truck per pass cleaning ability.


Now you need to add SNOWPLOW to the dictionary of terms..

SNOWPLOW. ( commercial use ) ...Mechanical device driven by people with the urge to fill in the end of driveways as soon as the home owner gets done shoveling them.


Fred, Maybe I'll hook up with Mullligan for a 30' tip to tip run just for fun. 1 road one pass....All done

Jerre


----------



## CMLLawnservices (Feb 22, 2003)

This one is mainly for the ones who do removal with tractors.

Stick: The broom Handle you use to get the slop outta your chute
Slop: Really wet snow (slush)
Sh!t: That dirty snow and ice mixture that accumulates on car`s fenders and drops off
Driftcutter(s): a peace of steel that cuts through hardened snow
skidder: a 30 year old ashpault driveway that has 3 inches of sealer on it , that gets so slippery when there is slop on it that you can`t get a bite with the tires
********: the guy that asks you to pull his car out of the whole he got it in.
Pushin: when you turn your front wheels and you just drive straight , because they don`t get any grip and you push snow with them.
Drop: when you accidentally hit your 3 point lever and drop the blower while driving   

thats all i`ve got for now


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

How about some picts of that snow rig. Jerre


----------



## CMLLawnservices (Feb 22, 2003)

Mine?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"Mine?"

Yep!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

He posted a previous pic of the tractor here

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=10357&perpage=20&pagenumber=2


----------



## CMLLawnservices (Feb 22, 2003)

She`s a bueat.........lol I don`t depend on the money i make from snow removal anyways... just for a little pocket cash. Since i`m in lawn care it comes in handy, I have a 6 foot rotary mower for it and a blade. don`t use it much in the summer, it nice to have around to play with. BTW in the states it would be green and have Oliver badges on it.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Here are a few local ones:

Pushin: Plowing Snow

Shelving: Knocking half the bank off, also know as benching.

Curl: The spray of snow off the wing. 

Slushing off: Scraping the slush off the roads after salting.


Geoff


----------

